# Moving tanks long distances???



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey there,
I am going to place an offer on an aquarium that my LFS is selling. 90 gallon tank with sand, 150 pounds of live rock, around 45 corrals, etc. etc. It is in perfect condition I looked at it myself. The problem is, I will be moving from Western Pa, to Denver Colorado in a few months. How would you go about moving the tank, corral, fish etc.

I am stumped.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

best way is buckets and totes with lids and battery powered air.


----------



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

Will they SURVIVE?


----------



## LSCHLEG90 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is pretty funny. We are actually making the same move, from south NJ to Colorado, Driving of course. we planned on either using the live wells on our boat. or probably buying 2 trash cans or rubbermaids and using an air pump

I wish I knew the link but I will quote a little of something I've read. You shouldnt feed fish 3-4 days prior. you will also need another bucket w/ airpump for your filter media. I did not plan to break down my entire tank, so I figured on leaving enough of the water in to saturate the gravel and decor. 

I know our drive is going to be 28hours plus stopping for sleep and breaks. I hope to learn so things from this thread as well.


----------



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, we plan on edging out there as well. At least a 26 hour drive...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Keep filter media wet and airated, including live rock. Take extra water to do small water changes on the road. Don't transport tanks with anything in them. for one it can weaken the seals and it would just be a mess trying to set up that way.


----------



## Licciardi (Aug 22, 2011)

Ironic that I saw this because i may be moving cross country from central jersey to central california and I was about to give up on ways to move the fish, and jsut started to accept me having to sell off the fish, but im glad i saw this before i made any decisions!!!
I really like the idea of the airpump for the bacteria since i did not want to have to recycle in california, thats just a pain in the arse.
What was the recommendation for keeping the fish safe for the ride?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i made the move from arizona to Michigan in 2006..I tore down all my tanks..and shipped plants and fish to my new residence..and brought just the tanks with me..all my filter media went with the plants and fish and was kept wet with tank water.. I had one DOA out of 60 + fish..that might be a way to do it also..worked for me. I agree with susan..20+ hours in a vehicle with sand and water sloshing around will weaken the seals on the tank.

Rick


----------

